# TNT still taking reptiles ??



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

My understanding is that TNT is still transporting reptiles for busineses that had an account with them before a certain date, but not for new accounts ?

Are they definately still transporting reptiles in the UK ?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Dragon Farm said:


> My understanding is that TNT is still transporting reptiles for busineses that had an account with them before a certain date, but not for new accounts ?
> 
> Are they definately still transporting reptiles in the UK ?


They are indeed transporting livestock for those with the old account. 

jay


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Yup, I can confirm that they sure are...I know one of the biggest uks reptile livestock wholesales still use them to transport animals...


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks very much for that very quick and helpful answer.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

IceBloodExotics said:


> Yup, I can confirm that they sure are...I know one of the biggest uks reptile livestock wholesales still use them to transport animals...


 
A second confirmation, even better. Thanks


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Dragon Farm said:


> A second confirmation, even better. Thanks


Seems a very stupid way to go about it, you would think they would just cut livestock for every customer...but then again I supose they would loose some bussiness...


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes I totally agree. It would make alot sense for them to either do it, or not do it.

The reason I asked was because I have a shop in London, and a member of staff has just phoned them re reptile transportation. He has told me that they will not transport reptiles for us, even though they have in the past. 

We have never caused them problems and make a point of paying all our suppliers promptly. So I am a bit bemused. I will have to get back to them. 

Thanks again


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dragon Farm said:


> Yes I totally agree. It would make alot sense for them to either do it, or not do it.
> 
> The reason I asked was because I have a shop in London, and a member of staff has just phoned them re reptile transportation. He has told me that they will not transport reptiles for us, even though they have in the past.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that they still courier for customers who had accounts with them. The company then stopped taking new accounts, but continue to courier for existing ones. So if you had an old account that was closed they probably won't now courier for you.


----------

